# Any professional installers in the RI/Southern New England Area?



## matt1212 (Jan 14, 2010)

Any professional installers in the RI/Southern New England Area?

Im looking to have my components and sound deadening installed right. Let me know if interested and i can give more details.

System to be:
6.5" Focal KRX2 components
6.5" KRC Coaxials
JL 450/4v2
JL 1000/1v2
JL 10w6v2 (2)
Dynamat Extreme Bulk Pack (2)
JBL MS-8 (when it comes out)


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

matt1212 said:


> Any professional installers in the RI/Southern New England Area?
> 
> Im looking to have my components and sound deadening installed right. Let me know if interested and i can give more details.
> 
> ...



I'm manager and installer at Premiere Auto Sport in Darien, CT. We could def handle the install


----------



## matt1212 (Jan 14, 2010)

Do you guys do a lot of sound quality work? What would an install like this approximately cost? And I live in Providence, If I drove up one morning would you guys be able to do it in a day so i wouldnt have to drop the car off?


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

matt1212 said:


> Do you guys do a lot of sound quality work? What would an install like this approximately cost? And I live in Providence, If I drove up one morning would you guys be able to do it in a day so i wouldnt have to drop the car off?


We don't do much sq work as most people around here want loud. But I've built several cars with great sq over the years. An install like that would likely take me more than a day to properly run all cables as I do and add sound damping. Feel free to call me at the shop to discuss details 203-655-2591 ask for B.J.


----------

